# Problème de Stockage Photos



## laraglrd (12 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je vais essayer d'être claire et précise suite au problème que je rencontre. 
Je possède un iPhone 6 16Go et j'en suis très contente. Sauf pour une question de stockage. 
Quand je vais dans Réglages > Général > Utilisation > Stockage > Gérer le stockage. 
Pour justement, vérifier le *stockage de mon iPhone, je remarque que mes photos prennent 3,6 Go !*
*Ce qui est juste impossible vu que j'ai seulement 15 photos et 1 vidéo actuellement !
Je n'ai pas mes photos sur iCloud. J'ai essayé d'activer cette option avec flux de photos pour résoudre mon problème mais je n'y arrive pas. *

Ma question serait simplement : *Comment faire pour diminuer les 3,6 Go de photos alors que je ne possède que 15 photos et 1 vidéo dans mes albums ?*

Votre aide serait la bienvenue, ça m'énerve de voir que 15 photos "bouffe" 4 Go sur mon appareil à la capacité de stockage assez faible... 

Merci !


----------



## Gwen (12 Février 2015)

As-tu pensé à bien vider la corbeille où se trouvent peut-être les photos supprimées de la bibliothèque, mais encore présentes dans ton appareil ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

Regarde combien fait la vidéo , une vidéo prend très vite de la place de stockage


----------



## adixya (12 Février 2015)

J'avais exactement le même probleme, et ce sur iPad ET iPhone.
Après une heure et demi d'expériences diverses et variées avec la hotline Apple care, je me suis retrouvé a faire ce que j'aurais du faire des le début a savoir... RESTAURER (évidemment...).
Je restaure mes idevices environ une fois par mois au minimum avec ce genre de soucis, c'est quand même lourdingue.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

Je pense quand meme que la vidéo peux prendre de la place assez rapidement


----------



## Gwen (12 Février 2015)

3 Go de vidéo, il faut tourner un bout de temps pour remplir ça.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

Oui en effet , mais n'ayant pas d'info , je cherche 

j'attend les info de la demandeuse


----------



## Akilo67 (18 Février 2015)

Bonjour @laraglrd  

Une sauvegarde de ton iPhone sur iTunes, puis une fois la sauvegarde faite, effacement total de l'iPhone (Réglages > Général > Réinitialiser > Effacer contenu et réglage). Et enfin, une fois l'iPhone effacé, restauration de ,la sauvegarde depuis iTunes. 

J'ai eu le même type de souci et cette manip' a résolu mon problème !

Bonne journée.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

Hello,

Je ne suis pas sur que cette manie supprime ses 3,6Go de photos 
Je pense plus que sa vidéo prend pas mal de place


----------



## Akilo67 (18 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je ne suis pas sur que cette manie supprime ses 3,6Go de photos
> Je pense plus que sa vidéo prend pas mal de place



Ben j'avais soit disant plus de 2 GO de photos avant ma restauration. Après restauration j'ai même pas 1 GO alors que j'ai le même nombre de photos donc....


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

Il serait intéressant de savoir combien fais de stockage cette vidéo


----------



## Akilo67 (18 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il serait intéressant de savoir combien fais de stockage cette vidéo



En effet  Mais comme indiqué dans un autre post auquel tu viens d'ailleurs de répondre , je pense qu'il peut y avoir un problème dans le calcul de l'espace disponible. Quand j'ai eu ce souci l'iPhone m'affichait 500 Mo et dispo et iTunes 1,7 GO... Et plus de 5GO après restauration donc tout est envisageable.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

Akilo67 a dit:


> En effet  Mais comme indiqué dans un autre post auquel tu viens d'ailleurs de répondre , je pense qu'il peut y avoir un problème dans le calcul de l'espace disponible. Quand j'ai eu ce souci l'iPhone m'affichait 500 Mo et dispo et iTunes 1,7 GO... Et plus de 5GO après restauration donc tout est envisageable.



En aucun cas , je ne doute de ta réponse , mais j'ai déjà vu ce problème et la vidéo était souvent en cause


----------



## Gwen (18 Février 2015)

Bon, déjà, la personne n'est pas revenue et n'a surtout pas répondu à la question de la corbeille. Car si elle est pleine de photos, ça prend de la place. Plus qu'une vidéo généralement


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

Bonjour ,
Ou trouve tu l'info des 3,9 Go ?

Quel est la capacité de ton iPhone ?

Merci de ton retour


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

et quand tu clic sur photos et appareil ?


----------



## adixya (19 Février 2015)

J'ai eu le même problème que toi, 3.5 Go de photos alors que j'avais 0 photos et vidéos. Une heure et demi avec Apple au téléphone pur finalement restaurer, ce que j'aurais du faire des le début.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

antouko a dit:


> Il est inscrit :
> photothèque     3,9 Go
> Rien de spécial, même information et pas de menu actif.



étrange de ne pas avoir de menu actif ?


----------



## terra53 (10 Avril 2015)

Je confirme la solution de *laraglrd* qui fonctionne :
Sauvegarde de ton iPhone sur iTunes, puis une fois la sauvegarde faite, effacement total de l'iPhone (Réglages > Général > Réinitialiser > Effacer contenu et réglage). Et enfin, une fois l'iPhone effacé, restauration de ,la sauvegarde depuis iTunes.

Avant la mise en oeuvre de cette solution, l'iOS me disait que je n'avais plus d'espace disponible et que je stockais 415 photos et 18 vidéos alors qu'il ne me restait que 71 photos et une vidéo.
Après application de la solution et avoir mis à jour l'iOS 8.3, il me reste 1,56Go !
C'est visiblement l'iOS qui a un problème pour récupérer la place laissée par les données effacées.


----------



## stevendu94 (10 Janvier 2016)

bonjour,
j'ai un gros problème sur mon iphone 6 16go, je n'ai plus d'espace disponible. j'ai décidé de supprimer toutes mes photos et vidéos. Alors qu'il n'y a plus de photos dans la photothèque, dans réglages "gérer le stockage"cela m'indique tout de même qu'il y a 1,2 go dans la photothèque. j'ai restauré mon iphone mais cela ne change rien.
merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Janvier 2016)

Regarde la poubelle de l'application photos...


----------



## stevendu94 (10 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Regarde la poubelle de l'application photos...


ou est ce que je trouve ça?
il me semble qu'il n'y a plus de poubelle sur le dernier IOS 9.


----------



## lineakd (11 Janvier 2016)

@stevendu94, regarde dans l'app photos/albums/supprimés récemment.


----------

